# Some of the herd :)



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought it was about time I showed some pictures of my babies


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

VERY NICE!! They all look AWESOME!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all just gorgeos! Love those large Nubs! Your street roller too.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute! Are they PB Nubian, or do you have some Toggenburg crossed in there?


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much!  

TrinityRanch, The first two does you see are Purebred Nubian and the rest are 75% Nubian with some Toggenburg and Saanen mixed in.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

countrygirl17 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> TrinityRanch, The first two does you see are Purebred Nubian and the rest are 75% Nubian with some Toggenburg and Saanen mixed in.


So cool! Now I need a Nutogg.....


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are just beautiful! You can tell they are very well taken care of


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hehe, the first doe is one big momma!


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

She's just a little bit spoiled


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look great. Nice goats. I'm jealous of he "scratcher".


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you! My goats absolutely love it! Its so funny to watch them play and scratch on it .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful,healthy looking goats!

Love the scratcher!! Where did you get it??


----------

